# Case Officer allocation and DIAC time



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I applied for ICT Skill assessment and my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in the month of October.

As I could not hit the sufficient score in IELTS, I applied for Western Australia state sponsorship, as I qualified to apply for it. I got the positive assessment for WUSS within 2 days, it was pretty fast!

My consultant had been filing papers for DIAC since Jan 5th and she completed uploading all the papers around last week of Jan. 

Since then I have been desperately waiting for the Case Officer to be allotted and still haven’t seen any sign of it.

I am curious and a little worried thinking how much time it would take for the Case Officer to be allotted? And how much time, it shall take once CO is allotted? I have seen cases of south Australia getting done pretty fast but not sure about WU.

Please help!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

hi;
i have applied for SA 176 visa and CO was allotted in 10 days..not sure why it would not be same for other states as well..
be patient..it will come any time now..




shakti_singh17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ICT Skill assessment and my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in the month of October.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is very much possible you have a CO already but your online status does not show, they do not always update teh status till they are nearing finishing line. keep checking the online status, give it another month, by then you will hear form the CO


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> hi;
> i have applied for SA 176 visa and CO was allotted in 10 days..not sure why it would not be same for other states as well..
> be patient..it will come any time now..


Thats what my concern is, if SA was so quick why WU is slow.. I have no other option except wait :-(


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> it is very much possible you have a CO already but your online status does not show, they do not always update teh status till they are nearing finishing line. keep checking the online status, give it another month, by then you will hear form the CO


Yeah I guess I have to wait and other concern is I cannot check the status myself, as it was my consultant who had uploaded the papers online and they are not ready to share the ID and password for some reason. I am going to follow up with my consultant regularly. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Yeah I guess I have to wait and other concern is I cannot check the status myself, as it was my consultant who had uploaded the papers online and they are not ready to share the ID and password for some reason. I am going to follow up with my consultant regularly. Thanks for your response.


You only need your TRN to check the progress of your application online. This is printed on your receipt, which your agent should have provided you a copy of to prove that they have filed the application and paid the fees.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Yeah I guess I have to wait and other concern is I cannot check the status myself, as it was my consultant who had uploaded the papers online and they are not ready to share the ID and password for some reason. I am going to follow up with my consultant regularly. Thanks for your response.


Ask the consultant to give you the full info..Its very much possible that a CO has already been allotted to you but the consultant is trying to act smart..I dont think that SA applications will be fast and other state applications will be slow..There should be another reason for your application delay...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not ready to share the details, this is ridiculous, you have a right to the information.


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> not ready to share the details, this is ridiculous, you have a right to the information.


Hi,

I have got the TRN no and as I can see CO hasn't been alloted yet. So guess there is no other option for me, except wait


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Application being processed further*

Hi,

Last week after getting the TRN no, I called up WU & DIAC and I realized that form 1100 wasn’t sent from State to DIAC. However, my agent followed up with them and on 17th Feb status changed to “Application being processed further”. Does that mean CO is about to be allotted? Pls explain what does it mean and how much time, it would take for CO to be allotted?

Thanks


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Last week after getting the TRN no, I called up WU & DIAC and I realized that form 1100 wasn’t sent from State to DIAC. However, my agent followed up with them and on 17th Feb status changed to “Application being processed further”. Does that mean CO is about to be allotted? Pls explain what does it mean and how much time, it would take for CO to be allotted?
> 
> Thanks


As per the status given by you, CO has been allocated on 17th Feb. After this, CO might ask for additional documents (if any), then request for medicals/PCC. Once all the documents are completed, then you can wait for the magic email.. Good luck... Waiting time kills you..but that is the only option as no one can predict DIAC style of working and the timeline. Good luck.....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

you should be getting a CO pretty soon.
I got mine in 10 days..


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am keeping my fingers crossed now!! Thank you


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi All,

My Status changed and I got, Form 80, Medical and PCC request on 23th Feb 2011. My Document checklist says “met” everywhere. We gave medicals on 25th feb and within 2 days my status changed to - 

“Health requirements finalised Message
Further medical results received Message Further medical results received Message 
Further medical results received Message 
HIV blood test received”

Not sure what does that means?

Also, I have given the application for PCC and hopefully I shall get it in 10 days or so. Can anyone explain is there anyway my VISA can be rejected and where I stand today?

Thanks


----------



## mzeeshan (Jul 3, 2012)

*Duration of getting PR*

Hi All,

I have applied for the PR on 29th june 2012. I have filled my case on DIAC website through a consultant. How much time it takes to get the visa now? My consultant is telling me that it will take 5-6 months. I want to know from the exp. of people here.
Please revert


----------



## pm4553 (Mar 5, 2012)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Status changed and I got, Form 80, Medical and PCC request on 23th Feb 2011. My Document checklist says “met” everywhere. We gave medicals on 25th feb and within 2 days my status changed to  -
> 
> ...


Hey mate, could you please let us know if you did get the VISA, and when? Thanks.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi All,
An invitation has been received on my EOI for applying sc489. As I have gotten my ACS assessment as a Network administrator and I have 10 years work experience and the last 4 years of my experience is in a different company which I am working in right now and I have a company letter and all contracts which shows that I am working in as a senior network administrator but the company letter which is related to the company which I used to work there has approved my job title as IT coordinator whereas my job specification in the mentioned letter shows my duties as a network administrator; moreover, I have all the contracts which are related to the previous company. 
Also note that I have submitted the mentiond company letter in regard to take ACS approval and they approved all my work experience
Can anyone advise me is it a major problem which can affect my case or not if I apply for visa and the case officer will put his/her finger on this issue? or I should get the new one from the previous company and if I get the new one with different job title from my ACS document, will it be make any problem for me?
All the advises will be appreciated. :confused2:


----------



## Apeksha S (Jul 3, 2014)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Status changed and I got, Form 80, Medical and PCC request on 23th Feb 2011. My Document checklist says “met” everywhere. We gave medicals on 25th feb and within 2 days my status changed to -
> 
> ...





Hey I was just curious to know what happened next????????


----------

